
Functors - lelf
http://bartoszmilewski.com/2015/01/20/functors/
======
ColinWright
This is a case of "Read like math" \- you can't just skim this and get the
ideas, you'll have to work with the text, fence with the examples, struggle
with the notation, and fight your way through.

If you're not willing to put in the effort you wont gain much from this. But
if you _are_ willing to put in the effort, there is considerable insight to be
gained.

And after all, what does one ever get for free? Anything worth having requires
payment. For ideas and understanding, that payment is your time and effort.

------
toolslive
Mind that 'functor' is an ambiguous term in computer science. To an OCaml
programmer, a functor is something else:
[https://realworldocaml.org/v1/en/html/functors.html](https://realworldocaml.org/v1/en/html/functors.html)

A Prolog programmer will also think of something else when he hears the word
'functor'.

